
Tutorial: How to create a webworkers driven multithreading App – Part 2 - tobiu
https://medium.com/swlh/how-to-create-a-webworkers-driven-multithreading-app-part-2-3c5b3c2d1adb
======
tobiu
Just got selected by Medium into Javascript & published by "The Startup".

Definitely a new way to create Apps, including complex components, view
controllers, routing etc.

Feedback appreciated!

